# Does UV Sterilizer really kill algae?



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I saw some review about this petco UV Sterilizer, and it claims that it will kill algae. If this true, I wonder if it would kill any algae or only particular algae. Please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

It will kill green water, but I think that's about it.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

The UV sterilizer will only kill organisms that are in the water column. This means that it will only effect algae blooms (green water) and will have no effect on algae that is on surfaces.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

It can only kill what goes through it. That's why people only use it for green water. I turn mine on when I clean my glass too, as that will go through the UV as well. Again, you can't easily get rid of much algae with it only because it can't go through it. I am sure it will kill any algae if you had a way to force it in, it just doesn't make sense to do so.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, as was said, it will kill any algae free-floating in the water column - and that includes GDA (green dust algae), but you need to remove it from the glass by brushing and get it into the water column first.


----------

